# Short term rental



## devereaux (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi,

In late August I'm coming to Hong Kong from Australia to study for 4 months at Hong Kong Polytechnic. I'm looking for a fully furnished small apartment off-campus if possible - my accommodation budget is up to HK$ 11,000 per month. They have campus accommodation available but I'd prefer to get a real feel for Hong Kong while I'm there.

Could anyone offer suggestions of areas that might suit my budget and / or reputable real estate agencies in those areas? Maybe even apartment complexes that you think may suit?

really appreciate anyone's assistance!

thanks


----------



## devereaux (Jun 10, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## devereaux (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks ..... will try another site and forum for assistance.


----------



## Annajojo (Jun 28, 2013)

Your school is at Hung Hom or Kowloon Tong.....I would suggest you tried share flat rather than get a whole flat your own.

HK$11k is only good enough to get size under 500' ...which 4 month lease sounds not easy to hunt a flat.

good luck


----------



## KiTT (Jun 29, 2013)

I think you should stay in residence provided by your school


----------



## devereaux (Jun 10, 2013)

*thanks Annajojo*

Thanks Annajojo,

I'll look at the share option as well - always tricky finding the right person to share with! I'm fine with something around the 350 - 400' size as I'm hoping to be out and about most of the time (University or exploring!). I appreciate your assistance - thanks.



Annajojo said:


> Your school is at Hung Hom or Kowloon Tong.....I would suggest you tried share flat rather than get a whole flat your own.
> 
> HK$11k is only good enough to get size under 500' ...which 4 month lease sounds not easy to hunt a flat.
> 
> good luck


----------



## devereaux (Jun 10, 2013)

*Thanks Kitt*

Hi Kitt,

I found some vision of the rooms on Youtub - the rooms offered are shared - 2 to a 'very' small room. It's definitely an option and the price is right, but if I can get something more 'local' then I'd prefer it. Thanks very much for your help - very much appreciated.



KiTT said:


> I think you should stay in residence provided by your school


----------

